# Problem mit mod_rewrite



## Igäl (4. September 2007)

Guten Tag liebe Leute

Ich hab heute begonnen, das erste Mal mit mod_rewrite zu arbeiten. Muss sagen, dass es mir ziemlich gut gefällt. Doch irgendwie blick ich überhaupt nicht durch atm und hab einige Schwierigkeiten.

Frage 1:

Wie kann ich das Script auf index.php weiterleiten, wenn die Hauptseite ohne weitere Angaben aufgerufen wird?
Beispiel:
User ruft http://www.blafaseleiblub.de auf
Ich will aber http://www.blafaseleiblub.de/index.php?action=blafasel


Frage 2:

Folgendes steht in meiner .htaccess-Datei:

```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteRule (.*)/(.*)(\.html)$ index.php?action=$1
```

Mein Link ist folgendermassen aufgebaut:
<a href="login/login.html">Intern</a>

Das klappt beim ersten mal wunderbar. Beim zweiten Linkaufruf will er aber nach "login/login/login.html", dabei ist in meinem Script klar definiert, dass "login/login.html" der Link ist. Was läuft da schief?

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.
Gruss
De Igäl


----------



## maeTimmae (4. September 2007)

Stichwort absolute / relative Verlinkung


----------



## Gumbo (4. September 2007)

Zur ersten Frage:
	
	
	



```
RewriteRule ^$ /index.php?action=blafasel [L]
```


----------

